# Thank goodness for the dog friendly 7-11



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

There is a dog friendly 7-11 near our home, which I constantly take advantage of for training. Today, my 17 week old puppy, Constantine (Freki) Vom Geistwasser, never left my side, sat nicely at the social distancing markers, and sat nicely at the checkout without being told, even though he wanted to greet a person coming in and stick his nose and paws in the candy as he was doing just a week ago. My patience and training paid off. His manners were admired by another patron. Go Freki!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

A-Dorable!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

David Winners said:


> A-Dorable!


He was tempted by the candy and a patron coming in who he wanted to say hi to, but he knew I had hotdogs and he was supposed to sit while i checked out if he wanted some. Needless to say i gave him a huge handful of them.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

He looks like a real sweetheart. Don't let him find the hot dog warmer contraption!

*edit - @glowingtoadfly He's a Kulla dog, right?


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

good boy and really cute too. In the beginning I did training in stores also w/ rescue Heidi. Then my son took over her

off farm socializing and he allows her to interact with everybody anytime. Grrr.

But I just wanted to mention to you that in my area at least, we have numerous stores that allow dog training for well behaved pets:
Tractor Supply
Lowe's
Home Depot
CVS Pharmacy
Walgreen's
Good Luck with your boy.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Y


chuckd said:


> He looks like a real sweetheart. Don't let him find the hot dog warmer contraption!
> 
> *edit - @glowingtoadfly He's a Kulla dog, right?


Yup, a kulla/geistwasser dog from Bill and Jen.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Orphan Heidi said:


> good boy and really cute too. In the beginning I did training in stores also w/ rescue Heidi. Then my son took over her
> 
> off farm socializing and he allows her to interact with everybody anytime. Grrr.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check if our pharmacies in WI allow pups. Thank you!


----------

